# Can we ever get a flat stomach again after c section??



## Benji

Hi ladies! Is it possible to get a flat stomach again after a c section? It's only been three weeks and I'm not I'n a rush but I've google if it's possible but most results say no:( anyone managed to achieve this? Thanks.....B


----------



## miss cakes

yeah ive had two c sections and my stomach went flat after it does take a little longer to go down i admit and you might have a little squidgy bit just above your scar but nothing noticable all in all it will go flat but if you put on any weight in future your stomach is likely to be the first place your notice it lol but a few sit ups in the mornings will keep that away :) x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

When my mom had her c-sections with my brother and I, they managed not to stitch together her ab muscles properly. That was back in the late 80s though. That's the only way I could see how you wouldn't be able to get a flat stomach again. She wasn't able to do a sit-up until she had them repaired last year.


----------



## lousielou

My tummy went back to flat pretty soon afterwards :)


----------



## tannembaum

I've still got the little over hang bit above my scar BUT until last week* it had almost gone :) and I have done no exercise to make it go either so it is poss...it might just take some time :)



*It came back last week due to preg bloat lol!


----------



## Benji

Aw thanks ladies! It's nice to hear some positive comments because everything I've read has been negative. A little more patience then and fingers crossed. Thx...


----------



## tannembaum

Its been 10 months since my section, so it does take a while :)


----------



## Genna

Squats while tucking in your abs, imagine your belly button touching your spine. And cardio, I took my son jogging or fast walking in his jogging stroller :) ads the extra push! I was in amazing shape by 1 year PP :)


----------



## Jellybean0k

my stomach went flat after my c section 15 years ago. Hopeing the sames gunna happen this time too, but I'm thinking it might be a bit harder, not as young as I used to be


----------



## chuck

i posted a pic of my tummy around 6 weeks after my EMCS and it got better after that lemme dig out the link...

EDIT;
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...post-pregnancy-belly-pics-2.html#post10169332


----------



## Princess pea

Sounds like some of you ladies have been really lucky! I had a c section 18 years ago and no matter how much exercise I've done over the years nothing has got rid of my tummy. I'm a size 12 normally, but have had a large over hang ever since ;o( I think the only thing to get rid of it would be a tummy tuck. But I have to say, I did put on a lot of weight during the pregnancy and my mum has the same problem, so I think everyone is different x


----------



## Benji

Thanks girls! I really appreciate all of your replies!


----------

